# Broad shoulders makes up 80% of a male's attractiveness than big phallus and height



## oldcell (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.typologycentral.com/for...s-80-males-attractiveness-phallus-height.html

Time to swallow the blackpill boyos


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 12, 2019)

time to swallow the 24 inch bideltoid pill


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 12, 2019)

idk about that one budd


----------



## SquareChinOrDeath (Oct 12, 2019)

Height + Shoulders is legit









> I think anyone below 6'2 is too short to date and cannot be attracted to them so...so. Anyway, that's just me. 5'3 me. So the broad shoulder thing may be nice, but you can't make up for height in shoulders.



More heightpills


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 12, 2019)

lol @HailToTheKing said he has a 25 inch bideltoid
biggest larper


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 12, 2019)

Not true. Me before looksmaxxing when I hit the gym and had capped shoulders:




Yet every female was repulsed by my face. Face + height >>> body, frame and muscle.


----------



## Mayorga (Oct 12, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Not true. Me before looksmaxxing when I hit the gym and had capped shoulders:
> View attachment 133245
> 
> Yet every female was repulsed by my face. Face + height >>> body, frame and muscle.



Doesn't have anything to do with you looking like a hobo


----------



## oldcell (Oct 12, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Not true. Me before looksmaxxing when I hit the gym and had capped shoulders:
> View attachment 133245
> 
> Yet every female was repulsed by my face. Face + height >>> body, frame and muscle.



Hmm..dunno
I see you have solid base, u got fuller beard and another haircut
Now i am confused if u claim this


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Not true. Me before looksmaxxing when I hit the gym and had capped shoulders:
> 
> 
> Yet every female was repulsed by my face. Face + height >>> body, frame and muscle.


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 12, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> Doesn't have anything to do with you looking like a hobo


I didn't walk around with my hair like that, just chose this pic because it's covering my face there.


----------



## oldcell (Oct 12, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> I didn't walk around with my hair like that, just chose this pic because it's covering my face there.



sure...u looks much better on recent pictures


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 12, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> I didn't walk around with my hair like that, just chose this pic because it's covering my face there.


You had a good ascension
What bf% were you there, and what bf% are you rn?


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 12, 2019)

more bullshit. Narrow 6'2>Broad 5'10


----------



## oldcell (Oct 12, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> more bullshit. Narrow 6'2>Broad 5'10



Cannot be defined like that but maybe u are true

I would rater be 5"10 with good broad shoulders, than a lanky and narrow 6"2 for sure
I would rather be average framed 6"2, than a perfect 5"10


----------



## Bullpill (Oct 12, 2019)

Lol there is no face on the study that have been used https://www.pnas.org/content/110/17/6925.full


----------



## oldcell (Oct 12, 2019)

Bullpill said:


> Lol there is no face on the study that have been used https://www.pnas.org/content/110/17/6925.full



sure..face is clear n1
I was talking about comparing to height and phallus


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 12, 2019)

Shoulder width (with great ratio to hips) = Frame = Atttractive.

Left dude, has big muscles but lacks width + ratio. Right dude has less muscles, but superior/great frame and ratio.






It's hard to believe, height matters that little. Though. And doesn't seem in line with it's importance in other studies and examples.


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 12, 2019)

oldcell said:


> sure...u looks much better on recent pictures







Stopped exercising 1 1/2 years ago, now I just rot


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 12, 2019)

Frame is cope.


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 12, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> You had a good ascension
> What bf% were you there, and what bf% are you rn?


No ascension for my face. Dk, was bulking at that time, so def much higher than now. My face was very chubby and fat.


----------



## oldcell (Oct 12, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> View attachment 133261
> 
> Stopped exercising 1 1/2 years ago, now I just rot



Still looks like a gymcell
robust chad


eduardkoopman said:


> Shoulder width (with great ratio to hips) = Frame = Atttractive.
> 
> Left dude, has big muscles but lacks width + ratio. Right dude has less muscles, but superior/great frame and ratio.
> 
> ...



Very legit
But still..biggest mog i see here is facemog
Bald guys is sedtroyed in every possible way here


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 12, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Still looks like a gymcell
> robust chad


Lol that's an old pic from when I still used to work out. I don't look like that anymore. I'm a skinny stick rn.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 12, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Shoulder width (with great ratio to hips) = Frame = Atttractive.
> 
> Left dude, has big muscles but lacks width + ratio. Right dude has less muscles, but superior/great frame and ratio.
> 
> ...






His face is what makes him look cooler


----------



## jefferson (Oct 12, 2019)

Shit thread

Face
*
FACE*

When will you learn?

And no one aspect of looks accounts for 80% of your overall attractiveness, not even face.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> His face is what makes him look cooler


His face adds alot.
But even if you take the face off, still massive difference.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 12, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> His face adds alot.
> But even if you take the face off, still massive difference.
> 
> View attachment 133300






Lost all appeal bis big mog though is the middle part


----------



## oldcell (Oct 12, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> View attachment 133261
> 
> Stopped exercising 1 1/2 years ago, now I just rot



Also, how can someone be an incel with such a wrists?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 12, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Also, how can someone be an incel with such a wrists?


because wrist theory is retarded and not everyone on this forum is necessarily incel


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 12, 2019)

@Bewusst whats ur height?



Spoiler


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 12, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Also, how can someone be an incel with such a wrists?


My wrists aren't big, but I used to do powerlifting (deadlifting 440+lbs etc.). This was me at 15 yo:








As you can see, I used to be a very skinny kid with thin wrists and weak arms. I just learned to exercise correctly (even though I was eating too much which made me fat).


----------



## oldcell (Oct 12, 2019)

mariancrownly said:


> I have narrow or broader shoulders?



Average but good proportions
Overall, above average body, with good face and heigth its all u need


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 12, 2019)

3'9. 7' with boots, lifts and hairspray. @cocainecowboy


----------



## LordNorwood (Oct 12, 2019)

Its bullshit mate. I'm 6'3 with broad shoulders and it's not even close to enough. Meanwhile my narrow shouldered 5'10 friends are all dating. 
FACE
STATUS


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> 3'9. 7' with boots, lifts and hairspray. @cocainecowboy


are you like 5'9" u give that kinda vibe?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 12, 2019)

nothing will make up for ugly mouth and lips


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> are you like 5'9" u give that kinda vibe?





Bewusst said:


> 3'9. 7' with boots, lifts and hairspray. @cocainecowboy


his height is 5'9" but his






is 10'10"


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm in luck then, since that is my best feature.


eduardkoopman said:


> His face adds alot.
> But even if you take the face off, still massive difference.
> 
> View attachment 133300


dumbasses, the guy on left is holding weights in his hands which pull shoulders downwards. Anyone will look shit when doing shrugs with a barbell. This comparison is a common meme and not entirely objective.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 12, 2019)

Niggas


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 12, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> the guy on left is holding weights in his hands


i didn't know that. that changes things alot.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> My wrists aren't big, but I used to do powerlifting (deadlifting 440+lbs etc.). This was me at 15 yo:
> View attachment 133314
> 
> View attachment 133317
> ...


how tall are you bro ?


----------



## onnysk (Oct 12, 2019)

these experiments are all so bullshit.


big dick, face and height is what you need


that's it


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 12, 2019)

so its all about shoulders, height and penis ?? 

lets forget the face ?

rofl


----------



## her (Oct 12, 2019)

How to get broader shoulders at 16, bros?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 12, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Shoulder width (with great ratio to hips) = Frame = Atttractive.
> 
> Left dude, has big muscles but lacks width + ratio. Right dude has less muscles, but superior/great frame and ratio.
> 
> ...


Left dude is comical


----------



## crosshold (Oct 12, 2019)

girl i smashed last night literally said "i love your broad shoulders, you make me feel safe"

so yea bideltoid width is pretty important, anyone who says otherwise is a coping retard


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 12, 2019)

@cocainecowboy


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 12, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> so its all about shoulders, height and penis ??
> 
> lets forget the face ?
> 
> rofl


It's only bodily attractiveness


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Not true. Me before looksmaxxing when I hit the gym and had capped shoulders:
> View attachment 133245
> 
> Yet every female was repulsed by my face. Face + height >>> body, frame and muscle.


Jack Black vibe


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 12, 2019)

her said:


> How to get broader shoulders at 16, bros?


inject witcher mutatios


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 12, 2019)

Anyway I read the study, it's not so much broad shoulders are that much more attractive,than a bad frame is repulsive


----------

